# temptation...



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I was at the LFS yesterday and noticed they have a sale on 10 gal tanks with a filter for 17.99... That got me to thinking- mabey if I walk in there with 200$.....then off to home depot for some cheap lighting, and one more stop at AI for substrate.... Omg I only just finished setting up my first tank. Somebody plan me an intervention.... Mabey I should take a.part time job at the LFS... It can pay for the fish/shrimp hobby.. and mabey I can get employee discounts (if the have them)


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

lol i know how you feel.

i just set up my third tank when i havent even put shrimp in my second one yet.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

ughh multiple tank syndrome.. i told myself that i wouldnt even think about another tank.. then saw the new fluval spec.. 3 times larger than the first.. better light.. shrimpful ideas.. had to run out screaming so i wouldnt buy it hehe..


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Funny you guys are saying this. I have officially stop reading the sales forum on this site because so many deals on tanks I'm very interested. I'll stay at 10 for now.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

randy said:


> Funny you guys are saying this. I have officially stop reading the sales forum on this site because so many deals on tanks I'm very interested. I'll stay at 10 for now.


Hmm, so you don't want me to build you a stack then!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Funny you guys are saying this. I have officially stop reading the sales forum on this site because so many deals on tanks I'm very interested. I'll stay at 10 for now.


Want to buy a 120G with sump? lol. My roomie suggested I turn it into a huge shrimp tank but....I think I should sell it. lol.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

J_T said:


> Hmm, so you don't want me to build you a stack then!
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


I said "for now" ;-)



getochkn said:


> Want to buy a 120G with sump? lol. My roomie suggested I turn it into a huge shrimp tank but....I think I should sell it. lol.


I haven't checked the for sale forum for more than 10 hours now and you're chasing me to the shrimp forum ;-) Not sure if I should ask... what happened to the turtle?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> I said "for now" ;-)
> 
> I haven't checked the for sale forum for more than 10 hours now and you're chasing me to the shrimp forum ;-) Not sure if I should ask... what happened to the turtle?


Turtle is the ex's. And I need to sell it for more shrimp. lol.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> Funny you guys are saying this. I have officially stop reading the sales forum on this site because so many deals on tanks I'm very interested. I'll stay at 10 for now.


soooonnnn you will buy from me!!! ^-^

crazy tank deal soon


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

ummm...so what LFS had this deal again? lol


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> soooonnnn you will buy from me!!! ^-^
> 
> crazy tank deal soon


You..... stop tempting me already.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if and what rules govern the posting sales etc for outside retailers, so I pm'ed you the info until I'm sure I won't get into trouble by posting the store name and location


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> I'm not sure if and what rules govern the posting sales etc for outside retailers, so I pm'ed you the info until I'm sure I won't get into trouble by posting the store name and location


You're allowed to say where you bought things on the forum. You're even allowed to let others know about sales at LFS or new stock that has arrived.
It's fine as long as you are not affiliated with them in some way.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh ok..  the sale is at big al's in barrie


----------



## Boxster123 (Jul 14, 2012)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> Oh ok..  the sale is at big al's in barrie


Last time I went to Big Al North York (2months ago) they have the 10g + filter for $17.99. But keep in mind it doesn't come with a cover & light, which will cost you $39.99 more. It's notnthat good of a deal.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Those were the tanks and filter combo they had free about 6 months ago with the coupon from the paper. Got 5 friends and went down there, got 6 10g's and 6 aqueon filters for free, didn't spend a penny. that was worth it. lol.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*TEASE.... *Randy more with more shrimp Cube*SSSSSS*....


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

the long tank seems very tempting?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That long tank looks really neat... what are the dimensions, just out of idle curiosity ?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That's his sump I believe. And Alex, stop the temptation, it's hard enough trying not to read the sales forum with all the deals...


----------

